# Chicken



## Bottles r LEET (May 8, 2011)

I was digging and this chicken popped out.


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2011)

Cool I dug a figural jumbo elephant jar and an easter bunny candy container so far this year. Is anyone else pulling out random glass critters? Is that a candy container or the top of a candy dish? Swiz


----------



## SAbottles (May 8, 2011)

Hi Ryan; thought you might be interested to see something very similar I dug out over here. The little chicken fits onto a "basket". Both made of milk glass (which neds a bit of a clean!)  -


----------



## SAbottles (May 8, 2011)

Here's the "basket "  -


----------



## SAbottles (May 8, 2011)

and a close up of the chicken -


----------



## SAbottles (May 8, 2011)

This size was quite likely for sweets or "candy" ! However you did get much larger ones which were for holding actual eggs. Shown in a book on "Victorian Kitchens".


----------



## kwalker (May 8, 2011)

I pulled out a radio bank in a 40s-60s dump. It looked awesome but was broken in half and missing the back so I left it aside. Sure with I could find another one


----------



## MIdigger (May 8, 2011)

This week only a porcelain dog which I gave my sister, and a clam shell.


----------



## towhead (May 10, 2011)

Similar ones here:   http://antiques2jewelry.com/glass_mixed.htm 

 -Julie


----------



## cc6pack (May 10, 2011)

Found this elephant top to something, the bottom lip is chipped.


----------



## cc6pack (May 10, 2011)

swan again has some chips on the tail and along the wing, it's pinkish iridescent color.


----------



## mr.fred (May 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> I was digging and this chicken popped out.


 From the looks [8|]  of the base it was most likely  a candy container --they had a wax cardboard  insert  for the bottom-------nice  piece[]


----------



## peejrey (May 10, 2011)

And yet another piece of carnival glass, they are very nice pieces, because I see them a lot in antique stores. They come in many sizes and colors, I've actually been saving for a nice blue one some people have. I believe they were butter dishes, they had a special ovular butter made for it.
 Very nice piece, great for windows, buffets, cabinets, displays. ect. . . . . . .
 Nice One, I'd love to find one myself! 

 Here is one like it:


----------



## temwood (May 10, 2011)

I found one exactly like what Peejrey posted but its slightly melted due to a house fire that happened near me.


----------

